# A question about Humira



## Dawnselle (May 15, 2016)

Hi my name s Dawn and I have had Crohn's disease, feels like all my life, but diagnosed 45 years ago. Have used many different treatments and 3 years ago I was put on Humira. Just lately it's been increased to once a week instead of bi monthly, because of continued activity. My question is " has anyone experienced nausea after having treatment increased?" Since I have been on the weekly im feeling nauseous and tired. There are so many side effects I'm feeling a little nervous.


----------



## Lam123 (May 15, 2016)

Hi! I started humira biweekly swell and after 4 years it stopped doing it's job so I went to weekly. The first 6 months after starting weekly injections I found myself feeling some side effects, sinus infection, tired and occasional nausea. But after about 6 months or so i found that I felt fine. I also find that after going through a flare, it takes me awhile to get my energy and good feeling back. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ronroush7 (May 15, 2016)

There is a section called Treatment and under that is a subsection called Humira.  You can probably get lots of help there.


----------



## Jasonaldean (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks ronroush7........


----------

